# Make up and sexual attraction...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious really about other folk's opinions - is it wrong to ask your wife to put on make up prior to a romantic evening?

My wife doesn't really mind and I ask her nicely, like I just suggest it to her to "look her best" but at the same time I wonder if it can be seen as a bit superficial? She's beautiful regardless but when she wears makeup, dresses up, ties her hair up, then flirts/teases me, hell she never even has to wonder whether she's going to get sex or not, she's GOT IT COMING!!!

I find it so much easier to give her what she wants when she does, that's all... on our routine days I hate to admit it but I don't always feel the attraction unless she gives me a good tease or really turns me on with her flirts.

So, thoughts?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I could care less if my wife is wearing make up or not. I love the way she looks either way. I even get turned on in a different way when she's not wearing any, just a pair of gym shorts and a baggy t-shirt. Sort of that natural, messed up hair, day on the couch look.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes there are times when my wife without having to dress up/put on makeup/whatever - still drives me wild with lust. Common example is her coming out of the shower, her skin glistening, me knowing she's wearing nothing underneath, too late! The towel is coming off! lol

But other times... meh, I don't know =/


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ask her to wear makeup? Um, not smart.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nah, I simply suggest it to her to look her best

Which is pretty much the same thing :rofl: but it's worded much less offensively lol


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

RD I understand your mind set. My wife is a bit conservative and if she puts on make up to go out to dinner there will definately be dessert when we get home. I should probably ask her to wear make up more often.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wear make up maybe four times a year. I have asked a couple of times if my hubby would rather I wear it and he says he doesn't even notice when I do or don't.

I think it's a bad idea to say anything to her about it.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't like make up in that type of situations. The smell of those products are often repulsive for me and she doesn't need it. They get in the way and add nothing for me.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I have gotten so used to my wife sans makeup, she almost looks wrong with it on. (I would NEVER say that!)

I am a big believer, if makeup is desired by her.. in the 'au naturale' look - but its up to her. Yeah, the glamour look has a place too I suppose, but to me - simple is oh so much better. Not easy to pull off - but when it is done well - I am drawn to it like a moth to a flame.










Its not hard to simply offer the same little pet coos and compliments and appreciation makeup or not though. Frankly - she gets far more out of it, I believe, when she understands you like her looks as she is.

You keep only complimenting her only when she is all made up - and you are going to teach her that is when she is attractive to you. That you like the buff, killer, perfect image layered on with a brush and pencils rather than who she really is.

It has a place - just make sure to give her plenty of room to be herself too. Once women reach that _comfort zone_ with their looks and their body, everything gets better for everyone. She doesnt have to play dressup to get my fires going.


----------



## hubbyfetish (Oct 2, 2012)

Make up or no make up....I am always sexually attracted to my wife. I do not say anything to her, do not ask her, do not suggest anything about make up....if she feels like wearing it she does....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But it just makes me SO HORNY when she dresses up/ties her hair up/puts on make up and looks her very best!!!

Besides she is picky with how I look ne ways, picky with the clothes I wear anyways, tells me off if I'm lazy and not working out, and cuts my hair and even plucks my ballsac pubs too so... -.-

Lol!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife doesn't need Bondo.


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

If she doesn't mind and you both enjoy the resulting fun there is no harm in it. It doesn't sound superficial to me, tell her you have a fetish for sophisticated women or something haha.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well... I do actually lol - I love elegance and style really


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Husband has never asked me to but then again, I don't wear much make up: Eye and lip liner with lip stick or gloss. When we started dating, he commented once while we were getting ready for a date on how little make up I wear; said it made him feel like I was 'real' vs made up. 

He tells me all the time that one of his favorite looks on me is the 'sexy bed head' in the morning! Lol! I have to wonder on that one though!


----------



## Relic (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "prior to a romantic evening..."

It could mean prior to your going out to dinner and a movie and then making love afterwards, or it could mean prior to making love.

If you're referring to the whole date-night and love-making, then if you're going to ask her to wear make-up, word it like this: Hey let's make this date-night special. Let's both get dressed-up looking our best tonight like we used to do when we were dating...and could you put on that blue eye shadow you wore on our first date? I still remember the way you looked that night.

If you're talking about just prior to love-making, say:
I know it's a pain, but you know what I'd really love? I still remember exactly the make-up you were wearing the first night we made love. You had that blue eye make-up with that blush and eye-liner. We've been together fifteen years and you're still every bit as beautiful to me as you were back then. Could you wear your make-up that way again? 

Instead of asking for the make-up on the day of the date-night, ask for it a week in advance.

Your question made me think of my experience with my wife. I really do remember every detail about the way she looked the first time we made love. It was June 1998 - fourteen years ago - and I remember being conscious in-the-moment thinking to myself that I was the luckiest guy in the world making love to the most beautiful woman in the world. I remember her make-up. I remember falling in love with the small wrinkles on the top of her nose that people get from being smiley people. I remember the way her skin shined, and the way her cheeks shook while we were going at it. The memory is burned-in. And when I look at her today, almost fifteen years later, I still see that beautiful woman that I was so lucky to be with. I tell her often about this memory I have of her. And I have told her about the make-up she wore and how great she looked that day. And she puts it on for me anytime I ask her to - whether it's for a date-night, or just for love-making. Not always, but sometimes.

Just ask.


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

me personally i like my woman to look natural no make-up at all. if a woman wears make-up its basically to cover up her blemishes and is fake. 

I like it when my woman just puts her hair up and keeps her natural look now thats sexy. 

natural beauty is the best. besides some women go over board when applying make-up on and continue to apply more thru out the day so by the end of the day they have layers of make-up on


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband has told me many times I am beautiful without makeup, I so appreciate that he feels this way .... but guess what - I think I look better with it and feel naked leaving the house without it ....It is important for ME to like how I look....even in turning him on, I want to feel that Vixen inside. They just look better with some make up !! and how we dress can UP that feeling, then add some heels, it goes a little higher yet. 

My sons Girlfriend just gave him an anniversary gift of "365 reasons why I love you" written out (it was the sweetest thing)...... 1 out of those 365 said..... "You still think I am pretty without my make up". 

Another said something about " loving me for ME & what is inside, not how I look". But I must admit -the girl is physically beautiful..... so yeah, I think it is easy for him to feel that way. 

FrenchFry's example is great... so obvious that girl is prettier with a little make up.....going from a #1 ..."Plain Jane" to a #4 ..."HOT Jane".


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually like it when she doesn't wear much makeup....just with her hair pulled back in a ponytail...looking "normal". I also am not a big fan of kissing when she has any kind of heavy lipstick on. 

I just like her in her natural, beautiful state. I guess I am just a simple man!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also am not a big fan of kissing when she has any kind of heavy lipstick on.
> 
> I just like her in her natural, beautiful state. I guess I am just a simple man!


My husband hates the lip stick too, he'll pause ,give me a look, as if... If I want a







, I need to get that off of my lips. 

I am so fast putting on makeup, I likely don't wear much, probably takes me a minute to get my face ready.. I am faster in the bathroom than some of my sons... it's not normal. 

He also says he is a "simple man" ~ that is a blessing though.


----------



## Rosemary's Granddaughter (Aug 25, 2012)

RD,
I don't see anything wrong with what you ask--it sounds like you are asking in a sweet way.

Could part of your attraction to her in makeup be that her demeanor is more positive? For women, when we are "put together", we feel better about ourselves, have more confidence, etc.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I think my wife is sexy with or without makeup. What I don't like is when she puts on make up when we go to social events, but not for date night. 

We discussed this, and now, depending on our date night activity she will put on make up. It makes it feel 'more special' that she will go through the additional effort just for me.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> My wife doesn't need Bondo.


That reply is hilarious...my wife is in the next room wondering why I am laughing out loud... :rofl:


And by the way, when I have sex with my wife, she is going to get all sweaty and her makeup is coming off anyway...so there is NO need for facial makeup before sex!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband hates the lip stick too, he'll pause ,give me a look, as if... If I want a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your husband is just like me! My wife never understood why I paused before kissing her when she had her "heavy lipstick stuff" on...so one day, I put some vaseline on my lips and asked her to kiss me. She said "that would feel gross"....and Shazam....she finally understood!!!! 

I am laughing at myself for using the word Shazam by the way...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no qualms going without makeup but I think I look better with it on. Not a ton just some. I don't like the untouchable look but I do like to look my best. A little foundation, some blush, mascara, etc. Lipstick is pointless to me as it comes off too easily. I save that extra dress up days.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I Notice The Details said:


> Your husband is just like me! My wife never understood why I paused before kissing her when she had her "heavy lipstick stuff" on...so one day, I put some vaseline on my lips and asked her to kiss me. She said "that would feel gross"....and Shazam....she finally understood!!!!


Oh THAT is a good one, a real live demonstration - to get the point across :thumbup::thumbup: 
Let's face it , our guys would look like this when we got done with them >>>









I so understand his hesitation...it's just a habit to put on a little red... then forget about it ...like if we're ready to go out somewhere & he just got home ~ he is ready for a kiss when he hits the door...so I happily just wipe it off with a  

No vaseline smooch necessary - but that was a great idea! :lol:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Could part of your attraction to her in makeup be that her demeanor is more positive? For women, when we are "put together", we feel better about ourselves, have more confidence, etc.


Come to think of it... it is actually

She is VERY confident when all dressed up, irresistably sexy actually - very good sense of fashion, seductive walk and stance, elegance and sophistication. She can be very classy when she wants to be, and when she feels good about herself it shows, it's like a natural aura and people become naturally attracted to her.

She doesn't wear too much, just to look natural enough while still emphasizing her features, especially when she does her hair as well.

As for lip-stick, just get non-stick ones lol
I seriously don't know why so many women don't wear those


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Dude for real?

If you put this in context with the other things you've posted about in terms of how you want your wife to look is it any wonder she's a little insecure?

In a vaccuum this isn't a terrible issue, but with the other stuff like asking her to die her hair for "a change"....yikes!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I'm insistant because I am certain dying her hair will instill some common sense and hence increase her intelligence xD
lol... sorry, but that is more of a joke nowadays heh

I know she won't do it, I just like to hear it from her, just like she tells me to go fk off if I mention swinging... I like to hear it, don't know why, but I'm fitness testing... it's a bad habit!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

my exSO actually asked me to stop wearing makeup.Even though i wore it light,he said he liked me better without it.

I get a lot more compliments without makeup than i do with it so I stick with a bare face now and just a bit of lip gloss.

If it's a particularly sleepy morning I will put on some mascara bc it makes me look more awake for some reason. 

I always thought men liked little or no makeup


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never worn heavy make up in my life and never will, i don't think it would suit my face, massacre yes, never worn false eyelashes and never wear lipstick. I'm quite happy to go out the door bare faced.

Now what i don't get is men that like hair being tied up, i prefer my hair down, so why?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> Now what i don't get is men that like hair being tied up, i prefer my hair down, so why?


some want you to wear it up,some want it down.

my exhusband always wanted my hair up.my exSO would pout if I tied my hair up bc he loved it down so much.

ya never know what these dudes want:scratchhead:


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Just curious really about other folk's opinions - is it wrong to ask your wife to put on make up prior to a romantic evening?
> 
> My wife doesn't really mind and I ask her nicely, like I just suggest it to her to "look her best" but at the same time I wonder if it can be seen as a bit superficial? She's beautiful regardless but when she wears makeup, dresses up, ties her hair up, then flirts/teases me, hell she never even has to wonder whether she's going to get sex or not, she's GOT IT COMING!!!
> 
> ...


should not ask her.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My Mrs actually looks even prettier in the no make up look IMHO ...... a natural beauty !! Though when she does wear makeup like a few weeks ago when we attended a wedding she wears just a little eye makeup and foundation but looks even sexier !!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> Now what i don't get is men that like hair being tied up, i prefer my hair down, so why?



I love long hair on a lady!!!!!!!!!!! I know it takes more effort and care...but it makes her sexier! There are times when I prefer to see my wife with her hair tied back or up in a ponytail (like while she is working around the house).

It is easier for me to kiss her neck, nibble on her ears, and get her really turned on as I walk up behind her. I know how she loves to be kissed on her neck, and wearing her hair up just makes access for me that much easier.

There is also the thought of grabbing her hair in the heat of passion during our "Animal Panty" mauling activities...but that is a different subject.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hair tied up = exposes the neck

That's also why short hair can be deadly sexy too


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think long hair on a woman looks sexy and the slight hair pulling during a passiomnate session of lovemaking is usually a must !! The only time i'm actually interested in having her hair tied up honestly is when she's ummmmmm giving me head !!?? 

What can i say ...... there's something soo soo empowering about watching my Mrs give me head ..... PLUS she's very pretty and looks sooooo sexy doing it ahem ahem !?


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't like much makeup, or makeup that looks like "makeup." subtle is best. 

What I would do is compliment her subtly when she's made up the way you like, and say NOTHING about makeup. 

Of course, I compliment my wife with or without makeup. That is a very successful strategy, long run.


----------

